
Where to buy VPS with Bitcoin? - AlexRozett
http://www.uncensoredhosting.com/buy-vps-with-bitcoin/
======
kylebenzle
Why would it be important to spend Bitcoin here? Could you automate payments
from a wallet so I dont' need to remember each to sign a tx each month?

